# Hardscaping in cincy?



## mistergreen

Hi,
Do you guys know of a landscaping, nursery, or bonsai place that sell awesome rocks and dark substrate?

I ran into a nursery behind behind spring grove cemetery a while back that had aquariums but they were all empty.. I should go back back and ask questions. They had a little package of dark decorative sand but I'll need 50 lbs of it.

ps.. there are some great driftwood on the shores of east fork lake.. I'm planning to scavenge & go fishing at the same time early spring.


----------



## Rob Tetrazona

Ohio Mulch on Montgomery Rd close to Field-Ertel Rd has a nice selection of rocks, but no substrates. They are seasonal, so they might not be open for business right now. There's another good one in Evendale/Wyoming, Bushelman. You could probably go there today and walk around outside to check out all of their rocks. This place may be better than Ohio Mulch for rocks.

A couple of years ago, I must have called every landscaping, sand blasting, & hobby shop in town looking for black sand. The closest I got was for model trains from a hobby shop and it still wasn't what I was looking for. I ended up settling for black 3M ColorQuartz from Cleveland. I'd check with Lesco about dark SoilMaster.


----------



## mistergreen

thanks,
look Bushelman says they carry black sand.
http://www.bushelman.com/products/sand.htm
that's worth checking out.


----------



## mistergreen

I went to Bushelman today and they have awesome looking rocks in the back. Beautiful boulders but obviously too big for any tank.
I bought 41lb of slate like rocks for $12, better than any lfs.


----------

